
Edward Snowden: we may never spot space aliens thanks to encryption - zachrose
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/sep/19/edward-snowden-aliens-encryption-neil-degrasse-tyson-podcast
======
gavazzy
Unless the aliens have a quantum computer, in which case they'd have no
trouble decrypting the messages.

